# ElanTech Touchpad Xorg

## dolphinaura

I finally got the elantech touchpad on my laptop working by emerging the latest sources. Its not recognized as a Logitech mouse anymore.

The problem now is that its not recognized by Xorg.

Well, it is, but KDE doesn't recognize it as a touchpad, which means I can't get it to stop when Im typing, nor adjust the sensitivity. Its really stiff.

Im currently using

```

Section "InputClass"

       Identifier "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"

       Driver "synaptics"

       MatchIsTouchpad "on"

              Option "TapButton1" "1"

              Option "TapButton2" "2"

              Option "TapButton3" "3"

              Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

              Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

              Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

              Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

              Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

              Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

              Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"

              Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"

EndSection

```

in xorg.conf.d to make the touchpad work.

xinput recognizes it as well.

```
â¡ Virtual core pointer                         id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

â   â³ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

â   â³ Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000    id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

â   â³ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                 id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

â£ Virtual core keyboard                        id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    â³ Virtual core XTEST keyboard              id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Power Button                             id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Video Bus                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Power Button                             id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Sleep Button                             id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ 1.3M HD WebCam                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000    id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard             id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------

